# The Ring - studio recordings?



## apbsen (Jun 14, 2013)

Are there any studio recordings of "The Ring" besides:

Solti; von Karajan; Janowski; Levine; and Haitink?

(By "studio recordings" I mean without any stage sounds, like Barenboim's version has.)

Thank you for any help!


----------



## apbsen (Jun 14, 2013)

Answer found here:

http://www.talkclassical.com/32730-wagners-ring-cycle-studio.html

(Am not able to delete original post!)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

apbsen said:


> Answer found here:
> 
> http://www.talkclassical.com/32730-wagners-ring-cycle-studio.html
> 
> (Am not able to delete original post!)


You can always contact the moderator , never mind, I was searching for that topic for you but you beat me to it.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Boulez............


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Is the Boulez not a live Bayreuth? And the OP mentions the Haitink.

Goodall's Ring in English, Sawallisch, Svarovsky's Prague Ring for studio.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Barbebleu said:


> Is the Boulez not a live Bayreuth?


For sure..........................


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Barbebleu said:


> Is the Boulez not a live Bayreuth? And the OP mentions the Haitink.
> 
> Goodall's Ring in English, Sawallisch, Svarovsky's Prague Ring for studio.


Goodall's is live. The audience noise is quite mild, but present


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Sonata said:


> Goodall's is live. The audience noise is quite mild, but present


Of course it is. My bad. Although it would be more correct to call them staged performances. Not a truly live performance as each part was done in more than one session and the final results were stitched together in the studio to get the best performance overall.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

I think the studio Rings were

Solti
Karajan
Janowski
Haitink
Levine
I think Barenboim's Bayreuth set was recorded in the empty theatre.
Janowski's new set was made before a live audience but in concert.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT (Oct 25, 2010)

I thought Janowski's studio Ring (on Teldec/Eurodisc) was excellent. Not quite on the same level as Solti's and Karajan's legendary versions, but not a million miles away, with a splendid cast. Its greatest virtues, though, are Janowski and the Dresden orchestra, who play beautifully throughout.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Great studio Ring: Swarowsky.


----------

